# cheque drops



## muscle37 (Mar 11, 2011)

i saw a sponsor was carrying cheque drops. i did a little research on them and they seem pretty bad ass...in good ways and in bad. I was wondering if anybody in the IronMag family has any experience with them? If so what were your gains and sides and do you feel it was worth it? I have never seen anybody on this forum say that they have used them...not sure if thats bc they are bunk/new/hard to get/ or too harsh like oral tren. thanks for any input.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2011)

subbed, there would have to be at least one mad bastard who's tried them


----------



## muscle37 (Mar 11, 2011)

its rumored mike tyson was taking them for the holifield fight when he bit his ear off. they do say they increase aggression like none other lol.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 11, 2011)

personally ive used em twice...theyre comparable to Anadrol....i gained 18 lbs on 55 mls over 8 wks. Got cock strong. Alot of water weight....gives a real smooth look but size. Libido was crazy!!!its the most androgenic steroid on earth and the most toxic. over 40 times more androgenic that testosterone. If ur gyno prone....ull get it!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2011)

Grozny said:


> personally ive used em twice...theyre comparable to Anadrol....i gained 18 lbs on 55 mls over 8 wks. Got cock strong. Alot of water weight....gives a real smooth look but size. Libido was crazy!!!its the most androgenic steroid on earth and the most toxic. over 40 times more androgenic that testosterone. If ur gyno prone....ull get it!


 
did you get your liver test done?


----------



## Grozny (Mar 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> did you get your liver test done?



nope but i never had serious liver problems then i just make sure that I don't drink alcohol or stack other oral steroids when you take it.

now when its taken *sublingual its mainly to avoid first liver pass as much as possible.

(*)subligual means you disolve it under your tounge just like a heart tablet and it passes through the membranes to get to the vessels directly, some people suck tablets so less of it goes through the liver and some gets directly absorbed into the system, you might try that with teh anadrol your taking now but it's gonna taste shitty.


*Characteristics/Usage:*

Cheque drops are extremely potent, perhaps the most potent androgen known to man. According to the manufacturer, “When compared to methyltestosterone, it is 41 times more potent as an anabolic agent and 16 times more potent as an androgen.” The most probable usage for cheque drops is for administration to upper level athletes 30 to 40 minutes prior to an event that requires extreme aggression and adrenaline. To adapt the drug to bodybuilding purposes purports a much more complicated dosage system. Due to its toxicity, cheque drops should not be used longer than two weeks at a time, and at low dosages. Ideally, cheque drops should be used at 5mg a day or more. However, that would lead to prompt physical illness, more than likely resulting in death. In order to find a medium that is possible for the modern bodybuilder, it is important to remember a few key aspects of the compound. Keep in mind that the dosages appropriate are only used to increase aggression, which can subsequently increase strength. The actual anabolic effect at these low doses is limited. Furthermore, long term use (beyond two weeks) will lead to testosterone suppression and liver damage. Using the drops sparingly (1-2 drops at a concentration of 200-250mcg 30 minutes prior to a workout for no more than 2 weeks at a time) will provide a boost in training and aggression. Many users report breaking personal lift records when utilizing the compound. If the drops are used short term, testosterone should bounce back rather quickly. However, due to the risk of suppression, it is best to use the drops while on an anabolic stack in order to ensure elevated test levels. Seeing as the drops are only used as a supplement to lifting, it can be used when bulking or cutting. It does not aromatize, so if used in the context above, Nolvadex, Armidex, or other anti-aromatase agents are not necessary, nor is the use of Clomid.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2011)

I have seen the liquid oral version for sale, but its pricey


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 11, 2011)

Weldingman used them some, but he's not posted in a while. I know some fighters and powerlifters use them because the induce hyper aggression. They use them in dogs to get them to breed or fight whatever the case may be. The Tyson thing was never proven. He's just a natural idiot.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I have seen the liquid oral version for sale, but its pricey



Most of the cheque drops are manufactured by Upjohn, and available in a 100 mcg per cc, 55-cc bottles. There are 3 Chinese manufacturers of Mibolerone powder in China, which offer the crystalline form for anywhere between 200-350 dollars/gram. Several underground labs produce Cheque drops, such as Supra, with a concentration of 200mcg/ml, but the prices remain high, and the availability low.


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 11, 2011)

I know Naps will be bringing them in soon.
50 tablets (100mcg/tab) for $15.00
Soon as they are in i might give them a bash.


----------



## BigBird (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes, their toxicity is so harsh they are dosed in mcg NOT mg.  The chemical is "mibolerone."  Mibolerone was originally created to prevent female dogs from going into heat.  Gotta love it!

Although Halotestin would not offer the same intensity, it would be the next best thing if your looking for the instant-aggression effect.


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 11, 2011)

I remember weldingman saying his g/f always told him they were going to end him up in jail for killing somebody.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Sounds fun. 

Naps has had them listed for a while, just not sure if they're in stock.


----------



## muscle37 (Mar 12, 2011)

so if my goal is size/strength do yall think this stuff is even worth messing with or should i just go adrol. never did either and was wanting to try something different. im usually a dbol guy.


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 12, 2011)

Size strength go with Dbol.


----------



## Vick (Apr 3, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Size strength go with Dbol.



Dbol before Anadrol? I also thought Cheque drops were the worse for estrogen Untitled Page


----------



## Mudge (Apr 3, 2011)

Tried to grab some once, but I think my goods were bunk.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 4, 2011)

You better have your boots laced up REALLY tight before giving them a whirl.


----------



## BigBird (Apr 4, 2011)

CT said:


> You better have your boots laced up REALLY tight before giving them a whirl.


 
CT - have you treid them??  If so, is their effect like Halo x100 in regards to instant hyper-aggression for workout?


----------



## XYZ (Apr 4, 2011)

BigBird said:


> CT - have you treid them?? If so, is their effect like Halo x100 in regards to instant hyper-aggression for workout?


 

Yes.  I was a non-responder but my buddy was not.  He did very well with them and liked it a lot.  Yes, it's just a switch that gets thrown and you're aggressive as can be, so I'm told.


----------



## alphabolic (Apr 4, 2011)

CT said:


> Yes.  I was a non-responder but my buddy was not.  He did very well with them and liked it a lot.  Yes, it's just a switch that gets thrown and you're aggressive as can be, so I'm told.



I'm gonna be wrestling in some open offseason tournaments this spring.  God I would love to take a few of these right before


----------



## BigBird (Apr 4, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> I'm gonna be wrestling in some open offseason tournaments this spring. God I would love to take a few of these right before


 
That would be an ideal event to take them for.  I used to take Halotestin on days of Rugby matches (and days of no matches too lol) and Wow!  Pity the poor lads that tried to tackle me when I had the ball.  What a difference w/ and without the Halo in a rugby match.  I can't remember how many times I heard an opponent mutter "Jesus Christ" when I ran him over.  What a trip.  Good times, good times.


----------



## alphabolic (Apr 4, 2011)

BigBird said:


> That would be an ideal event to take them for.  I used to take Halotestin on days of Rugby matches (and days of no matches too lol) and Wow!  Pity the poor lads that tried to tackle me when I had the ball.  What a difference w/ and without the Halo in a rugby match.  I can't remember how many times I heard an opponent mutter "Jesus Christ" when I ran him over.  What a trip.  Good times, good times.



Rugby on cheque drops holy shit that would be badass bro.  

I won states in hs wrestling and miss it like crazy.  These open tournaments are all ages so I'd be going up against grown men and where I live wrestling is big.  I hope I'm on cycle by then.


----------



## Vick (Apr 4, 2011)

Doesn't Oral Tren do the same thing no aroma and reten with better gains?


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 4, 2011)

No.  Oral tren is a lot different.    Cheque drops are more for increased aggressiveness than muscle gains.  Cheque drops would be great for MMA  IMO.  Alphabolic if you use them for wrestling you might try to bash your opponents face in.


----------



## alphabolic (Apr 4, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> No. Oral tren is a lot different. Cheque drops are more for increased aggressiveness than muscle gains. Cheque drops would be great for MMA IMO. Alphabolic if you use them for wrestling you might try to bash your opponents face in.


 
haha yea i already had a very aggressive style of wrestling anyways and cheque drops would just be flat out scary.  i doubt i'll ever take them for real though.  i'll stick with my anavar for now as far as orals go.


----------



## UA_Iron (Apr 4, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Yes, their toxicity is so harsh they are dosed in mcg NOT mg.  The chemical is "mibolerone."  Mibolerone was originally created to prevent female dogs from going into heat.  Gotta love it!
> 
> Although Halotestin would not offer the same intensity, it would be the next best thing if your looking for the instant-aggression effect.



Dosing isn't a function of harshness per say, but more of where the usable range is for the drug. 


I agree though that Halotestin is a good choice - well documented, prescription drug. Halo @ 50mg/day made me super grainy and aggressive.


----------



## BigBird (Apr 5, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> Rugby on cheque drops holy shit that would be badass bro.
> 
> I won states in hs wrestling and miss it like crazy. These open tournaments are all ages so I'd be going up against grown men and where I live wrestling is big. I hope I'm on cycle by then.


 
Congrats on winning states.  I placed 6th wrestling my junior year and two of my losss were to seniors who would not be around the following year - but unfortunately I was so pussy-whipped my senior year I didn't wrestle.  What a mistake - "I coulda been a contender."  

Yes, rugby was by far the best sport I've ever played and when I added Halo - I reached an extra "gear" (no pun intended lol) that I didn't know I had.  I was a big fish in a little pond, etc.  Spectators amazed and telling me "You carried the team on your back".  Uh-oh, I'm reminiscing, I better stop.


----------



## alphabolic (Apr 5, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Congrats on winning states. I placed 6th wrestling my junior year and two of my losss were to seniors who would not be around the following year - but unfortunately I was so pussy-whipped my senior year I didn't wrestle. What a mistake - "I coulda been a contender."
> 
> Yes, rugby was by far the best sport I've ever played and when I added Halo - I reached an extra "gear" (no pun intended lol) that I didn't know I had. I was a big fish in a little pond, etc. Spectators amazed and telling me "You carried the team on your back". Uh-oh, I'm reminiscing, I better stop.


 
thanks man, and nah dont worry about it it's always fun to re-live those moments. except i lost to the same guy in the state finals my senior year who i beat in the finals my junior year to win it all...talk about gut-wrenching  it's been like 5 years since that match and i still havent watched it even though the dvd a teammates dad made of it has been sitting on my desk ever since.

i really need to enter in some open tournaments this spring/summer when im on my first cycle and kick some ass again.  i DGAF if people call it cheating it's just offseason.


----------

